# 00553 Mass Air Flow



## CROWN (Jun 14, 2007)

94/vw/Jetta
I looked on ross-tech wiki on what the faults mean and what not but I can't find this in the list of hundreds of the codes it has. I have 4 Faults only one i can't find
00553 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70)
29-00 - Short to Ground


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 00553 Mass Air Flow (CROWN)*

Why would a code this simple require further explanation on our Wiki?








-Uwe-


----------



## CROWN (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: 00553 Mass Air Flow (Uwe)*

I know what it is and what not, just didn't know what the common symptoms or causes would be. I don't want to throw away money on a new sensor and it not be it. I didn't know if the maf/cranksensor/idle speed regulation all being thrown at once could be tied to one thing. I checked timming its right now.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 00553 Mass Air Flow (CROWN)*

Repair Manual suggests:
- Check Wiring
- Replace sensor
Since you did not post your other codes, it would be rather difficult for anyone here to tell you if the affected stuff might have anything in common.
-Uwe-


----------



## CROWN (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: 00553 Mass Air Flow (Uwe)*

00533 - idle speed regulation
09-10 adaptation limit surpassed - intermittent
00515 - camshaft position (hall) sensor
30-10 open or short to plus - intermittent
00552 - mass air flow sensor
29-00 Short to Ground
00543 Maximum engine speed exceeded - engine warranty VOID! ; )
35-10 - - intermittent


----------



## BinderBai (Sep 25, 2010)

*Code 00553 Mass Air Flow Sensor*

well it is simple to fix as 1 2 3. check the wiring to ECM if that is ok then just clean the MAF sensor with thiner or something like intake cleaner and let it soak for a few minutes and then let it dry for a few minutes and it should work. If it doesnt then go to wreck yard and get one off of the jetta, Passat, Golf or any such vehical which has the bosch in VW or Audi and will work fine. thanks.


----------

